# pirate ship bunk beds



## Everend

I'm designing and will build bunk beds for my boys. We decided on a pirate ship theme. We are limited by the room size, the wall the bed is against is 9'. Here are some drawings, please comment and make suggestions. I'm not totally happy with the design, I expect y'all can make suggestions for how to improve it.
Note, the rope netting is a bit beyond my skill (or time to figure it out) with sketchup so it doesn't slack, hang the way it will in the back corner. I expect the net will bow outward (towards the corner of the room) giving more room to climb onto the upper bunk.


























thanks
Everend


----------



## CopperSmith

Looks really sweet, lucky kids. Have you considered incorporating copper?


----------



## Everend

I have not, what did you have in mind?


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

1/2" copper pipe for the "window" grates &/or balusters would be sweet!!

I'd also add in a wire or two with switches inside the ship to turn on & off cabin lights.


----------



## EthanB

Pull out drawers under the bottom bunk would probably come in handy. They can just be drawers on straight casters.

I'd probably try to design this so it can be broken down into a few pieces. Bunk beds only get used for so long and somebody is going to want this!


----------



## Everend

yes, it will be modular. A friend made a bed for his boy the moved a year later. The only way to get it out of the room was to destroy it. He thought, "pocket screws are good" but "glue with pocket screws are better"... ah nope!


----------



## Everend

Lights are a great idea, I also like the idea of copper muntins in the window.


----------



## Inner10

Couple barrels of rum would spruce up authenticity. :thumbsup:


----------



## CopperSmith

CENTERLINE MV said:


> 1/2" copper pipe for the "window" grates &/or balusters would be sweet!!
> 
> I'd also add in a wire or two with switches inside the ship to turn on & off cabin lights.


Thats a great idea. 

Also, 

A custom sign, on the front: Something catchy? 
http://coppersmithcollection.com/product/custom-copper-signs/custom-business-signs/

Or 

Some Tiles? 
http://coppersmithcollection.com/product/custom-copper-tiles-and-murals/custom-square-tiles/

But I like the idea of the copper tubing, that would look sweet on the railing!


----------



## Inner10

CopperSmith said:


> Thats a great idea.
> 
> Also,
> 
> A custom sign, on the front: Something catchy?
> http://coppersmithcollection.com/product/custom-copper-signs/custom-business-signs/
> 
> Or
> 
> Some Tiles?
> http://coppersmithcollection.com/product/custom-copper-tiles-and-murals/custom-square-tiles/
> 
> But I like the idea of the copper tubing, that would look sweet on the railing!


Until your kids get green hands from playing around on it. :laughing:


----------



## CopperSmith

LOL! 

Although it is backed at high temps so that cannot happen.


----------



## Inner10

CopperSmith said:


> LOL!
> 
> Although it is backed at high temps so that cannot happen.


Really? I use to play around as a kid with pieces of scrap that my father had trying to make swords and what not out of it...I recall enough sweat and you had greenish hands.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Really? I use to play around as a kid with pieces of scrap that my father had trying to make swords and what not out of it...I recall enough sweat and you had greenish hands.


It def turns your hands green. When ever I was doing a lot of cuts on tube I would always have green hands at the end of the day. Stains your clothes up good too. Meant to be good for your joints though.


----------



## CopperSmith

It turns green if its raw copper. If its treated correctly it will not.


----------



## KAP

Gotta' work in canons... Maybe sticking out as drawer pulls and decorating the drawerfronts as portals?


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

A trap door somewhere would be cool.


----------



## TListon

Any chance you're willing to share your Sketch? My youngest son is ready to move into a bigger bed and both of my sons are crazy about pirates right now. I've been tossing ideas around for a bunk bed for them but haven't gotten any plans together yet.


----------



## Everend

Yea, what's your email address. Sorry to say, my boys are still sleeping on the floor. The design is just too complex for my limited garage space. My wife is still holding out for these but I'm loosing hope.


----------



## TListon

Sent you a private message. Thanks!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Plans? What are those?

The way I would pull it off is build half a ship, that way it can come out the door later,

Use the wall as the other half of the ship.then deck a floor above, and the ground floor is the cabin!

Or if you wanted a bow or stern look have that sticking out of the wall.

Nice project for old pallet wood!


----------



## Gus Magas

copper, lights , trapdoor, tiles, custom signs, drawers, barrels, .. 

Ok.. this thread went from bunk-beds for kids to a playpen for guys in their 30's and 40's


----------

